# Want to Test a Dash Cam? Register Now!



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

So I got the following email from our overlords at Uber yesterday. Lucky me, for $5 a month I can grant them the ability to spy on me.

Too bad I have my own dash cam, that was a one time $140, been using it for the last 3 years and no, I'm not going to tell you I have it, I'll share the video with you should I ever need to. It never ceases to amaze me how someone in corporate is always hatching new ways to fleece drivers.​
*Join the Nextbase pilot to test a dash cam*
For only $5 a month (plus tax), you’ll have access to this new program to help keep you and your riders safe
Hi DD,

You’re invited to participate in a dash cam pilot program from Nextbase and Uber!

If you choose to participate, you’ll receive the Nextbase 323GW (a dual-camera dash cam that records both inside and outside your vehicle) and one year’s service*—for only $5 a month (plus tax) for 12 months.** The program includes:


*Nextbase Dash Cam* - A market-leading dash cam that includes new safety features, a new HD touch screen, and built-in Bluetooth and wifi, helping you drive with more peace of mind than ever before.


*Seamless integration* - The Nextbase Dash Cam connects to your driver account and makes it easy for you to report trip issues and share video with Uber Support. Our Support team can only watch or listen to your dash cam recordings if you choose to share them.***
Already have a dash cam? Register it with Uber here.


----------



## BilboBaggamuffins (Dec 11, 2021)

You must be new. This isn’t the first time they’ve tried this. I’m talking recent past.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

BilboBaggamuffins said:


> You must be new. This isn’t the first time they’ve tried this. I’m talking recent past.


Nope, 7 years in, I still remember when they gave us a free iphone to use then started charging $10 a week for the phone rental when they didn't have an android version of the app yet. Just the first time they've emailed me this scam. Speaking of new, you've been here 9 days huh?


----------



## BilboBaggamuffins (Dec 11, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nope, 7 years in, I still remember when they gave us a free iphone to use then started charging $10 a week for the phone rental when they didn't have an android version of the app yet. Just the first time they've emailed me this scam. Speaking of new, you've been here 9 days huh?


So far.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> and built-in Bluetooth and wifi


It is easy to understand WiFi feature, live view on phone's app and download footage to phone's memory; But why Bluetooth?


----------

